# "Weird" avatars?



## George Farmer (26 May 2010)

I've noticed a few UKAPS members with "weird" avatars.  What's the story, please?  I'm curious!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

These are bar codes, if you have a phone with a bar code reader these avatars point to URLs or have a text message on them.

For example the one you posted above points to:  


```
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10220
```


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2010)

Oh right, that makes perfect sense! 

Thanks for clearing that up mate!


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (26 May 2010)

My iPhone bar code reader fails to focus on them properly on the laptop screen... I was trying it out the other day...


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> My iPhone bar code reader fails to focus on them properly on the laptop screen... I was trying it out the other day...


What do you expect from an iPhone? My HTC Desire has no problems even from my 12" screen laptop!


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What do you expect from an iPhone? My HTC Desire has no problems even from my 12" screen laptop!


Don't even go there big guy


----------



## alzak (26 May 2010)

Hi
If your phone do not want to read this barcode try to use i-nigma program as far is one of the best name of this type of barcodes is q code 

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Don't even go there big guy


Haha  there are more pros than cons going to a Desire than sticking with an iPhone  not to mention superior hardware, but then again there are always the apple fanatics out there


----------



## samc (26 May 2010)

i was curious about the avatars too. makes sense now


----------



## andyh (26 May 2010)

iPhone rules!


----------

